
SVG-based image lazyloading as a matter of enjoyable UX - tiefenb
https://dev.to/btdev/hey-user-you-already-see-me11---svg-based-image-lazyloading-as-a-matter-of-enjoyable-ux-1de9
======
KAKAN
For some reasons, it doesn't work for me. It's quite interesting though, will
give it a try sometime. Thanks :)

~~~
tiefenb
Currently we have a bug in Firefox with Tracking Protection / Privat Mode,
caused of an JS exception. Will be fixed soon.

